# My silicone molds bear fruit once more!



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Got ambitious and molded up a new car. Only have 2 cast up--one in paint. Squint REAL hard and it looks like a '92 Mustang 5.0 So be on the lookout for these and some of my older ones on the Bay, coming soon!

Woops, deleted the old pic from my photobucked and didnt back it up since its obsolete. Scroll down a few posts to see em!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Those are great looking Stangs!!!

You're lucky that Heidi Montag hasn't stolen your silicone for more surgeries... :freak:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice work.jeeper!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

haha!good one!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, this one is painted up and ready to roll. The Vincent ATS style wheels are perfect for this car! I cant look at it without hearing the 5.0 breathing thru dual Flowmasters in my head. Takes me back to high school, actually when the fox mustang 5.0 was the hottest car you could own. 

My brother in law has been on me to cast up a fox mustang for some time. I promised him if I found one suitable for use as a slotcar, Id deco it like the one he had some years back and send it to him for running on their track. Turns out the Hotwheels casting is the exact car he had, a '92 LX 5.0. I think he'll dig it!


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hey grungerock, that is sweet!!! i like the fox body stangs, take it easy, tony


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They came out purdy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Would I be correct to guess they fit a TYCO LWB chassis?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Real nice work! The wheels suit that car!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, man! That Mustang is Killer!!! 
I can picture a blue IROC Z sitting next to it at a light.
(That's back when we thought 250hp was gettin it man)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


>


Casting looks good Grunger!!! Great detail work, all dressed up wearing a black belt, nice choice of wheels too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks guys! Glad you like em. Like I say, Ill be pouring more and you'll start seeing them on the Bay. I wont be able to put up a huge discount for HT members, but maybe free chassis mounts or something? My plan was to auction bodies then have the buyer add like $2 for a set of chassis mounts, since I casted up some that work with tyco narrow, tyco wide, or tomy narrow. 

SCM, you called it-- this is mounted to a tyco LWB. Fits it perfect, like it was made for it. I test fit a Mega G narrow and that matches also, and of course a 4-gear would work too. I havent tested them, but Id think a lwb turbo or super G should work. Maybe a Marchon/Microscalextric too.

Rich--Youre right about that! Seeing the stock performance specs on a lot of 'muscle cars' from the mid '80s it starts to become clear why many are doing their 'rodding on newer fwd cars. Now start dumping some work and cash under the hood of a late '80s 5.0 and its a different story...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

even though i dont like fords but that looks really good!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

outstanding!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

godd looking build!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Wes--figured you might dig this one, 'specially since its tyco-biased. I hear you on the fords, but the fox mustangs are too popular NOT to cast one up.

BTW, Ill have to inventory my Mopar molds that I still have and let you know what I can cast up. I remember you bought a bunch of bods from me in my heyday.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Super sharp! Color, wheels, rubstrip... really came together just right.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Wes--figured you might dig this one, 'specially since its tyco-biased. I hear you on the fords, but the fox mustangs are too popular NOT to cast one up.
> 
> BTW, Ill have to inventory my Mopar molds that I still have and let you know what I can cast up. I remember you bought a bunch of bods from me in my heyday.


yeah! it looks so much better than those crappy tyco mustang with large front wheel well!!

about mopar - cant wait!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> yeah! it looks so much better than those crappy tyco mustang with large front wheel well!!
> 
> about mopar - cant wait!
> 
> Wes


Grunge,

Those Mustangs look great! What Wes said about those TYCO large front wheel wells....Yucky. This grungerockjeepe Mustang Casted up looks very nice indeed with no crap. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

85 percent of all Fords sold in the USA are still on the road. The other 15% made it home. :lol: lol

Bob...They didn't call them Rustangs in the 70s & 80s for nothing...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

haha! Nice Bob! Well as Wes would say: Mopar or no car! Ford has had like 2 products that rocked: Bronco and Mustang. Outside of that...rust in peace!

Glad you guys like these. And yeah, Tyco really skrewed the pooch with those big hogged out fenders, a la the command control...ruined a LOT of otherwise nice molds.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah thats good one !! BOB!!! I like that! LOL!

Wes


----------

